# Precision Trolling Data app not working



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello all - awhile ago I downloaded this app on iphone (was just called P-T-D). Anyhow, now I want to purchase dive curves for a few of my regular baits and it is not working. Went back to the App Store and can't even find it on there. Did they stop producing/supporting app? 

Sent question to the contact website in app and got no response.. Was a nice idea and easy way to have that data easily accessible.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Personally im not a big fan of that app. The only option they give you is with 10lb mono. And it doesnt say anything about speed. With all the currents in lake erie you just have to learn to "read" the boards anyway to see how much they are pulling. I also use 20lb mono on all my rods.


----------

